# baby tegu sleeping



## welshghost (Jun 23, 2011)

have had my baby tegu for two days now and am worried that he is sleeping a lot. he has been eating any info would be great


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 23, 2011)

My tegu basks and sleeps most of the time. I wouldn't worry about it as long as he is eating.


----------



## james.w (Jun 23, 2011)

He is probably stressed from the move and new home. Give him a few weeks to get acclimated. Just offer food, fresh water, and spot clean as needed.


----------



## welshghost (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks guys we all know wot its like new baby tegu and a first for me.had most thing but this is new to me.


----------

